# Large headed babies



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

So, I've noticed that some babies seem to have an enormous head, while others have a relatively small head. This seems to make DH laugh a lot. Our son's head is small, while my cousin's babies are topped with adorable round pumpkin heads. I realize that ever child grows differently, and sometimes in a seemingly random way, but DH thinks it has to do with formula vs. breast milk. Do you think he could be right? Just for fun what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

It's genetic. All my kids have big heads (the biggest ultrasound measurement with this one was it's head). Ds1 had such a massive head, until he was about 4, we had to buy clothes several sizes bigger than he needed, just so they'd go over his head. H also has a massive head.

Both my kids nursed until they were about 3.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

my oldest has a humungous head lol. to the point where people would comment on it on meeting him. My youngest has an average sized head. both were/are breastfed


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmmmm.... I think it's genetics actually. LOL! My son has a head in the 95th percentile (and a body in the 3rd percentile)--he was diagnosed as macrocephalic when he was 2. He was nursed until he was 3 1/2 (with some formula supplements when he was an infant, through an SNS). He was born with the big head though.

My daughter was adopted from Vietnam...breastfed the first week we had her, but formula fed the rest of the time. Her head's at the very top of the charts (US charts...off of the VN charts) and her body is at the 40th percentile on the US charts.

Amelia isn't even born yet, and her head is already measuring in the 90th percentile or above via every ultrasound she's had (and I'm high risk and have to have growth ultrasounds at every appointment, so it wasn't just a fluke). She's just eating amniotic fluid and she's got a big head!







:

But my DH has a big head too--that explains Brandon and Amelia.







:


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, it's genetic! I was warned before dd was born that we'd be having a baby with a huge had by my mil and my sil--dh and his brother both have big heads. And, indeed, when she was born (ie, before she'd ever had a sip of breastmilk), her head was in the 97th percentile!


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Genetic.

My mom had a big round head, and so did my brother. She always commented on that, b/c he was her second, but my head was smaller so he gave her a much harder time being born, LOL.

My husband has a ridiculously large head, and it turns out so did my son. After the fiasco that was his arrival happened, and we realized that not only did he have a mondo-head but was also posterior with a nuchal hand, things made a bit more sense. Would have been good to think about those things beforehand (even better for the midwives to have thought so).

My mom was nursed, my dad probably wasn't, I was, my brother was, my hubby was but only briefly....so the head sizes don't go together with that.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Genetic.

My bff has a 20month old who came home from the hospital in a 9mo size hat. My LO is still wearing 0-6mo hats, despite being nearly 15 mo. Some of it is shape too. My bff's LO is built like a Cabbage Patch doll, and my LO's head is long and skinny. We're both nursing.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

it's totally genetic. my dh has a humongous noggin, and little ds got it too, lol. his head circumf. at birth was lovely, perfectly round 14 and 3/4 cm







dd has a lovely and perfectly round normal sized head like me. eta dd was ebf til she self weaned at 4.5, and ds is ebf and still going strong at 10 months now.


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

so funny - i see all the statements about genetic, but I have only met one large headed baby whose om was BFing, all others were on formula, and likewise with small headed babies. So I was wondeirng abotu the formula connection as well.

Maybe it can be either...


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a huge head and so does DD1. I was formula fed but DD1 has been breastfed since birth (and is still breastfeeding). DH has a normal size head and DD2 has a normal sized head. DH was formula fed, DD2 is breastfed (although she was suplimented in the NICU with formula).
I think it depends on genetics, Ive met some small headed formula fed babies and there are some huge headed breastfed babies.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I think definitely genetic.

But in older babies (around a year) rapid growth in head circumference has been associated with increased risk of autism. Not to freak anyone out- the big headed babies aren't the ones "at risk", but the ones that start with smaller or average heads and suddenly get bigger than average. I can't find the reference right now, but definitely remember this from my growth monitoring course.


----------

